# Homepage showing link to CMS and not the CMS directly



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,
I bought a site *eminencemit.in/ and installed Joomla (CMS) on the site through one-click install(Elefante free-scripts). But the CMS gets installed in *eminencemit.in/joomla_1.5.9 and the homepage shows a FTP like path structure and I need to click on the joomla link to get to the CMS.. I need the CMS on the home-page. I tried installing the CMS with just a "/" but nothing got installed.
Waiting for a solution.
Thank You.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 5, 2010)

first of all, remove (uninstall) the CMS. And if you can, then post the screenshot of the step where you need to give the installation path ...


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 5, 2010)

It should have worked when you tried installing it in* /* 

So now firstly remove old installation, and install another one in root. Follow the installation process carefully.

Edit: Just now saw that you have correctly installed joomla in root. Now this http://eminencemit.in is working. So I guess you have rectified the problem.


----------

